# Felt FC upgrade opinions



## Racersir (Jan 13, 2012)

Heres my 2012 Felt FC with a couple of upgrades Ultegra brakes and derailleurs, FSA SLK Crankset, Shimano 105 shifters, I'm thinking about upgrading the to Sram Red group. Do you think it would be a good upgrade besides the weight? Thanks in advanced


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

Dura ace shifters and rear deraileur.

And mabey some carbon tubulars (ala zipp 202) if you can swing it

That bike will keep you happy for years and be very light weight


----------



## Racersir (Jan 13, 2012)

I was also considering DA or keeping the bike like this and get some carbon wheels I was thinking about Williams system 58 or some Boyd 50 or 58


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

Racersir said:


> I was also considering DA or keeping the bike like this and get some carbon wheels I was thinking about Williams system 58 or some Boyd 50 or 58


Boyd!:thumbsup:


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

To me, the question of the shifters (and therefore derailleurs) is entirely a personal preference. You should pick which ones feel the best to you, fit your hands, and lastly, which shifting system you like best (I put that last because all the shifting systems work really well).

After that, pick the pricepoint within that brand that you either lust after or can afford (great if it's both).

I have road bikes with Shimano and with Sram. I HUGELY prefer the Sram fit and feel, and have a distinct, but not crucial, preference for the doubletap type of shifting.

It could be tha my shimano is older (6500 series), but the hoods just don't fit my hands, and even with slim shims, it is more difficult shifting from the drops than the Sram. The Sram (red) fit my hands much, much better. I don't know if it I would like Shimano better if they were later versions though.

One other thing: another reason I tried Sram in the first place was just to try it - why not try something new? Now, I think I'll stick with it for future bikes just becaue I've learned I like it better.


----------



## Racersir (Jan 13, 2012)

I just bought some SRAM Red Shifters, Red Crankset and Force Derailleurs. Can I use the same cable housing that Are installed on the bike and just change cables? Or do I need to change both? Thanks


----------

